# Yohimbine hcl any good?



## St. Michael (Mar 29, 2017)

What's your experiences using youhimbine hcl? Does it work for stubborn fat loss? What doses did you use? Did you do fasted cardio? What about the alleged sexual benefits, legit?


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

St. Michael said:


> What's your experiences using youhimbine hcl? Does it work for stubborn fat loss? What doses did you use? Did you do fasted cardio? What about the alleged sexual benefits, legit?


 Tried it a few weeks ago, bought it off a supplier on here (Primaforce stuff).

For my weight I needed 8 x 2.5mg tabs a day, so 90 tabs lasts 11 days At about £20.

Did I see any noticeable fat loss - No.

Would I use it again - No.

Did I use it fasted whilst doing cardio - Yes.

Did it give any sexual benefits - No.

Too expensive for the tiny anount you get from it, get some clen or T3 or both.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Sparkey said:


> Tried it a few weeks ago, bought it off a supplier on here (Primaforce stuff).
> 
> For my weight I needed 8 x 2.5mg tabs a day, so 90 tabs lasts 11 days At about £20.
> 
> ...


 Sphinx super t5 has 20mg if my memory serves me right in each tab plus you get the added DmaA, caffeine and higenamine too. They are best pre I've used but for fat loss I doubt it'll do much!


----------



## Etoboss (Dec 1, 2015)

Have recently tried yohimbine myself. Used some primaforce stuff 4 caps. Felt a little sick, slight boost in gym. And felt my penis was on a semi all the time.

Just started dimension labs yohimbine hcl 10mg tabs 1 tab it made me feel proper sick. Wired. Concentration was immense in the gym... penis was proper affected like I was on cialis even the libido boost affect was there but prob coz was walking around at work trying my best to keep my penis down wtf

couldnt use it long enough to see fat burning affects as the sickness got to me. But pscarb and a few others say it's good for stubborn fat and a lot of online rave about it. But for some it's just not tolerable.

@sparky if want rest of my dimension yom to try let me know. Got 3 quarter tub left just never Gona use them bet u will need 1 tab tops of these ones

i also ordered the supertrim that contains yohimbine, t3 and sibutramine not realising how the yom would affect me so there Gona go to waste as well.


----------

